# Do It Again 7-12-13 & 7-13-13



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Plan was to fish Thursday, Friday, & Saturday but it rained all day Thursday so we didn't get started until Friday. Had to be back kinda early so we stayed close and jigged Alamaco's.
Saturday we started the day by trolling and looking for grouper rocks. Put the lines in at 600' and about 20 min's into it we get bit. Not really what we were expecting though. We have a blue hooked up. After about 40 mins we got it boat side and released it. That was a first for my boat. Another couple hours of dragging baits produced 1 bonito. Every one was ready to see some fish so we went deepdropping. Called it quits around 2:30 and headed north. Final tally was a 4man grouper limit, 11 tiles, and 4 barrels. A good box of fish.
Can't wait to go again.










16 of these. Not all this big but still was a good grade.












First time for this. He swam away fine so I guess I done it right.
He ate a pink/white Ballyhoo on a Penn VSX16 reel. Perfect standup combo for this size fish.


















Had to release this dude. He ate one of my deepdrop baits at 700'. I just knew he was a monster grouper.

I have more pics and video on the way. I'll update when I get them.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, Joey, great report and great pictures.. good job..


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Great catch as always


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome surprise!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Great post and trip/ What reels are you using to deep drop?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Reel Estate said:


> Great post and trip/ What reels are you using to deep drop?


Thanks. I've been using the Banax Kaigen 10000's for the past couple month's.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Joey, well done...need to teach me !!!


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

great stuff! Love the deep groupers and congrats on your first Marlin on your boat!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet !. That looks like one heck of a day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I still haven't gotten all the pics a video back yet. My camera crappeed out again on this trip and kinda messed up my usual picture taking routine. I know several people that have the Olympus Tough series cameras and they have never had a problem with them. This is the second time mine has quit in a year.

Anyone have any advice as what to get next??


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

GoPro
Video stills bursts and underwater, stick on a pole under the boat when fish are close and get come really cool shots.

You can control the Hero 3 with iPhone and I hear there is an app for the Hero 2 though I haven't verified that. 

Tough little cameras


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome report! Thank you!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job joey!!!!! Congrats on an awesome day!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Cliff & Mark.

Thanks for the recommendation Contender. I may just try one..


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn cuz you catch fish like saban coaches bama!!!! Great report joey! Congrat on your stick-nose.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome report and pics Joey, tks for posting...


Jimmy


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. Congrats on the blue!!


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

Great post and trip/ What reels are you using to deep drop?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamfhes said:


> Great post and trip/ What reels are you using to deep drop?


I'm using the Banax Kaigen reels. The 10000 model's.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

marmidor said:


> Damn cuz you catch fish like saban coaches bama!!!! Great report joey! Congrat on your stick-nose.


Hey Marmidor!! Too bad we can't get paid like he does , Huh??

You ready for kick off yet??


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow.... very nice.... thanks for sharing


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome looking trip! Fine Job! :thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Contender said:


> GoPro
> Video stills bursts and underwater, stick on a pole under the boat when fish are close and get come really cool shots.
> 
> You can control the Hero 3 with iPhone and I hear there is an app for the Hero 2 though I haven't verified that.
> ...


There is an app. I have hero 2 and the app. The app allows you to see what the camera see's and acts as a remote. 
The app I think can control 25 or 50 different cameras at one time. 
I just use it for one camera.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Hey Marmidor!! Too bad we can't get paid like he does , Huh??
> 
> You ready for kick off yet??


I remember when that big bama check bought him a loss to La. Monroe his first season.


----------



## jbennett8 (Jul 22, 2013)

Great Catch !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Man, that was a workout lifting all of those fishes.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Hey Marmidor!! Too bad we can't get paid like he does , Huh??
> 
> You ready for kick off yet??


Heck man ill take his scraps!


----------

